# Removal of hpwuschd2.exe



## pgettis (Aug 8, 2009)

I installed HP printer software on my comp. A file called hpwuschd2.exe seems to be impossible to remove and was causing problems with my start up and shutdowns.

I have stopped it from interfering with startups by stopping the startup through MSCONFIG, but I can't remove the file as it won't delete through Add or remove programs or through manual removal in the C:/ program files.

Any ideas for files that don't seem to want to go away?


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Do you still have the HP disk software. Please insert the disk software, open the disk and look for a folder name UTIL/CCC/ look for a file name Uninstall_L2.bat and follow the steps. After the procedure, do not restart your computer and put a check mark on the check box that says Restart my computer later. Do the same with Uninstall_L3.bat and Uninstall_L4.bat Finish all Level 2 3 and 4 uninstallation to remove all hp files and restart the computer. That should remove the file.


----------

